
This man built a bedroom 'pod' because SF housing's too expensive - nadezhda18
http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-berkowitz-bedroom-pod-in-san-francisco-2016-3
======
hookshot
Nice, it reminds me of Ken Isaacs. He designed free standing living structures
with movable pallets so they could be reconfigured and plywood skins for
privacy. You can read his book online
[[https://issuu.com/golfstromen/docs/ken-
isaacs-1974](https://issuu.com/golfstromen/docs/ken-isaacs-1974)] since it's
out of print.

------
byoung2
The median rent for a 1 bedroom is $3460? I knew it was bad up there, but that
is almost double what it costs in Los Angeles.

------
nadezhda18
and living in the pod costs "only" $500 a month

my boyfriend immediately said that for this guy, having a girl staying over
would be problematic

